# Indian Pacific Wheel Race 2018 cancelled



## steveindenmark (6 Feb 2018)

The Indiepac has been cancelled. Although the details why has not been made clear.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2018)

Apparently due to the forthcoming inquest into Mike Halls death.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2018)

http://road.cc/content/news/236734-indian-pacific-wheel-race-2018-cancelled-organisers


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2018)

It has been hinted that the inquest may (or may not) lead to a number of law changes which would impact how the race would be run, or indeed the feasibility of it running. With that uncertainty there it would asking a lot to ask potential riders to commit to the flights, hotels before / after with no certainty it will go ahead, or what additional rules may be imposed. It would also be hard for Jesse to plan against new laws and / or rules which as yet remain unknown.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2018)

Jesses press release leaves a lot to be left open for speculation. I dont know what this sentence means *"Given this situation, and as more information about the potential outcomes of this process have become clear only very recently." *This seems to be the whole basis why the race was cancelled. If any new laws were to be introduced, I doubt if they could get them in place by the start of the race in March. It is all speculation but it looks as though Jesse has been told that if anything were to happen to a rider in the race he would be held responsible and any future races would be in jeopardy. Jesses message makes it clear that his company has totally dropped the race. Everyone involved in the race respects this and totally understands Jesses position.

However. People have already trained, ridden their 800km qualifying rides and been accepted in the selection process. The last time I looked more than 20 have said they will still be riding....not racing. But now the race is not on. Those who applied and were not selected can join in. Those who didnt ride the 800km qualifying rides can go. In fact anyone who wants to ride across Australia with company can go. It appears they are being very respectful to Jesse and the organisers and are taking safety very seriously. But they want to ride. I would love to be at the start to see what happens. I hope dozens of riders turn up to ride. 

The riders who are have taken up the batten from Indiepac are arranging trackers for everyone who wants to ride and so we will still be able to dot watch and everyone can still be monitored. But they have all decided it is a ride and not a race. They can ride alone or in groups, its totally up to them.

Frank Proud of this Parish rode it last year and I am hoping he comes in and adds his comments.


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2018)

It's plain they expect something to come out of the inquest which will affect the race in some way or perhaps they don't want to prejudice the inquest by running the race during it. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Feb 2018)

Someone said that the reason was that the providers of organiser's liability insurance had withdrawn cover, pending the outcome of the inquest. Their fear is that there is a risk that there could be a claim made on that insurance so they would not want to risk a repeat for what is probably a pretty small policy. It's not been officially confirmed but it sounds credible.


----------

